# What best plants to add height



## trooperjd (Jan 5, 2008)

I have a SA tank, w/ bolivian rams, 5 large neon tetras and Ottos. I have a very large piece of drift wood in center, and two flat rock piles on each side. I have done this to establish two territories with the break of the drift wood in the center. I have amazon swords and they are growing like crazy, but I need some hight to the aquascape. Any suggestions for plants to fill the middle to upper water colum? I will be adding java moss shortly and maybe java fern? Here is the dimensions and set up of my tank:
Size: 36L x 12w x 19H=40 gallons
ph=7
soft water
nitrate and nitrite=o
Co2=yeast fermintation cannister
lighting=24" 20 watt flora glo bulb
Substrate=fine /small gravel
temp=78


----------



## lab911 (Jan 8, 2008)

Jungle Valinsneria (sp?) or Water Onion. Both look very similar except the water onion is a bulb plant. I have had both and they can get 4 to 6 feet long. Very pretty grass-like plant.


----------



## 748johnd (Jun 30, 2007)

I have had jungle val grow to almost 6 feet long.


----------



## naegling23 (Jan 4, 2008)

I will recommend val as well. For me, its growing great, it grows fast, and spreads quickly, filling the tank, and giving it an underwater jungle look. If your not careful though, it will grow to the top of the tank and keep going, covering the surface. Just trip the tops of it to the water surface once a week and you should be fine. If you let it grow out over the surface, I find that it tends to get a lot of algae on it, and trap whatever junk is floating on the water surface, creating a bit of a mess.


----------



## macclellan (Nov 30, 2006)

Also, Cryptocoryne balansae, spiralis and retrospiralis are great tall plants and a nice alternative to vals.

Also, all stem plants grow tall if you let them. Wisteria is great and easy and should survive with your lighting setup.


----------

